# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  si konvertohet diploma e stomatologjise ne angli???

## big.soul

hej  ju lutem
si mund te aplikohet per te shkuar ne angli
dhe te konvertohet diploma e dentistrise???
di qe anglia ka vite qe thith dentista te huaj

----------


## zeripopullit

gib.soul

Shiko websitin e meposhtem per me shume informacione.  Eshte nje websit zyrtar per njohjen e diplomave te huaja per aplikante qe deshirojne te praktikojne profesionin e tyre ne Angli.

http://www.enic-naric.net/index.aspx?c=Albania

Normalisht qe te duhet te zoterosh mire gjuhen Angleze ne te folur e te shkruar.

Persa i perket komenteve te parafolesit do te ishte me e dobishme nese mund te jepnin informata me vlere.

Fat te mbare

----------


## Blue_sky

> Ti sdike me e shkrujt...do te shkosh ne angli.
> 
> hajde mendje hajde.
> 
> dentistrise, thote.


Hahahahaha! Jo vetem qe nuk dika me *e* shkruj(per te cituar ty) por kjo s'dika te shkruaje fare. 

UK qe thith studente te huaj? S'behet fjale! Po s'pate nje dipllome te marre ne vendin vete, s'i plas njeriu per universitetet lindore qe per nga niveli jane pertoke.

----------


## pseudo

Diplomat e mara ne vendet e  lindjes megjithese kane nivel teper te ulet , paten fatin te njihen vetem me kushtin nqs se ke nacionalitetin e nje shteti qe ben pjese ne Bashkimin Europian dhe ketu referohem tek ata qe patin mundesine ti mbarojne studimet e tyre ne rumani apo bullgari te cilat sikurse te gjithe dime qe me te drejte apo  pa te drejte bejne pjese ne UE dhe diplomat e tyre  njihen.
Ndersa nqs diploma eshte marre ne shqiperi, nuk njihet , cfaredo nacinaliteti te kesh .
Kurajo

----------


## xfiles

Postimet jashte teme u fshine.
Ju lutem nese nuk keni ndonje informacion per te ndihmuar hapesen e temes nuk eshte nevoja per komente pa vlere.

----------


## xfiles

> Hahahahaha! Jo vetem qe nuk dika me *e* shkruj(per te cituar ty) por kjo s'dika te shkruaje fare. 
> 
> UK qe thith studente te huaj? S'behet fjale! Po s'pate nje dipllome te marre ne vendin vete, s'i plas njeriu per universitetet lindore qe per nga niveli jane pertoke.


Pse çfare paskan universitetet lindore, apo ata qe studiojne ne to?
Kush do te mesoje dhe te behet nje profesionist i zoti e ben si ne lindje si ne perendim. Shkolla te jep drejtimin, nuk ben mrekullira te te beje profesionist te zotin patjeter.

----------


## big.soul

hey faleminderit
sa per blue_sky
mund te them mos fol kot nqs nuk ja ke idene ketyre gjerave,dhe kur postimi yt nuk peshon as 0.5 gr
sa per angline  dijeni qe esht mbush me dentista indiane dhe europiane
dhe ka nj program posacerisht per kete qellim un thjesht akoma skam gjet infornacionet e duhura
tung

----------


## Flamurtari

provo the DOH ( department of Health) website. gjithe dentistet qe kam takuar une kan qene nga afrika e jugut.  Punoj ne ne NHS do pyes te henen kur te vete ne pune

----------


## Blue_sky

> Pse çfare paskan universitetet lindore, apo ata qe studiojne ne to?
> Kush do te mesoje dhe te behet nje profesionist i zoti e ben si ne lindje si ne perendim. Shkolla te jep drejtimin, nuk ben mrekullira te te beje profesionist te zotin patjeter.


Ndryshimi qendron tek materiali baze qe ofrojne: ti mund te jesh shume i zgjuar, madje zheni, por kur nuk ke ku formohesh sipas standarteve te larta Euro-Perendimore s'mund te jesh profesionist ne nivelin e tyre. Arsimi universitar s'ka vend per auto-didakte.

Per *small.soul-in* : indianet qe ti sheh aty, jane gjenerata e trete qe rriten ne UK ndaj mos i merr shume per baze ato.
Mgjth, gezohem qe te pakten njesite standard te mases i paske mesuar(edhepse ne fushen e alfabetizimit paske shume rruge per te bere).

----------


## Xingaro

Big soul...njoh une nje rast dentiste shqiptare qe ka konvaliduar diplomen ne angli.Eshte diçka qe behet.Nuk di te them procedurat,por mbaj mend qe e kam degjuar diku diçka te tille.Kshuqe provoje njehere.Uroj te te shkoje mbare!

----------


## big.soul

> Ndryshimi qendron tek materiali baze qe ofrojne: ti mund te jesh shume i zgjuar, madje zheni, por kur nuk ke ku formohesh sipas standarteve te larta Euro-Perendimore s'mund te jesh profesionist ne nivelin e tyre. Arsimi universitar s'ka vend per auto-didakte.
> 
> Per *small.soul-in* : indianet qe ti sheh aty, jane gjenerata e trete qe rriten ne UK ndaj mos i merr shume per baze ato.
> Mgjth, gezohem qe te pakten njesite standard te mases i paske mesuar(edhepse ne fushen e alfabetizimit paske shume rruge per te bere).


 hahhah  se di me ke po flet mo shoku a shoqe cfare je... njesite  ti mesoj dhe ty  un po deshe
sa per alfabetizmin ste jap llogari ty,,jam mesu me shkru me shkurtime 
numero po deshe sa zanore kursej un pa shkru e sa kohe fitoj
mos shkruaj  ne  kete  teme nese spo na jep asnje informacion te vlefshem
tung :Lulja3:

----------


## big.soul

> provo the DOH ( department of Health) website. gjithe dentistet qe kam takuar une kan qene nga afrika e jugut.  Punoj ne ne NHS do pyes te henen kur te vete ne pune


faleminderit :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Diploma nuk mund te njihet plotesisht ,por jo te mos njihet fare.Te pakten e kemi bere pa leke shkollen. Ketu ne Amerike duhet te japim dhe ca provime shtese qe te marrim diplomen e ketyre.Ata thone qe nuk ka rendesi sa credite  ke nga vendi yt(100 apo 200) ,keta duan te marresh se s'ben nje minimum te caktuar  creditesh nga universiteti i tyre.Mua me kerkuan nja 36 credite.(ca credite koti qe s'me hyjne ne pune fare per zanatin tim,ec me na zuri do ti bejme dhe ato).Pastaj varet dhe nga dega qe ke mbaruar.

----------


## zeripopullit

dea 07

Persa i perket Anglise mbasi diploma njihet nga sheti Anglez mund te besh nje kurs adaptimi rreth 3 deri ne 6 muaj dhe me pas mund te punesohesh plotesisht.  Mesa di une i vetmi problem qe mund te hasesh eshte kursin e adaptimit duhet ta paguash vete dhe gjate kesaj kohe nuk mund te praktikosh zanatin qe ke.  Por nese merr vize pune atehere ka pune te tjera sa te duash.

Sic thashe edhe ne postimin tim te pare shiko linkun qe te dhashe sepse ai eshte websiti zyrtar qe te duhet.


Fat te mbare

----------


## mia@

> dea 07
> 
> Persa i perket Anglise mbasi diploma njihet nga sheti Anglez mund te besh nje kurs adaptimi rreth 3 deri ne 6 muaj dhe me pas mund te punesohesh plotesisht.  Mesa di une i vetmi problem qe mund te hasesh eshte kursin e adaptimit duhet ta paguash vete dhe gjate kesaj kohe nuk mund te praktikosh zanatin qe ke.  Por nese merr vize pune atehere ka pune te tjera sa te duash.
> 
> Sic thashe edhe ne postimin tim te pare shiko linkun qe te dhashe sepse ai eshte websiti zyrtar qe te duhet.
> 
> 
> Fat te mbare


Eh zeripopullit, ke ngaterruar person.Une po mjaftohem me shkollen ketu ne Amerike ,s'kam ndermend me nise shkolle apo kurse adaptimi ne Angli tani.Eshte big.soul qe po kerkon ndihme, jo une.: :rrotullo syte: ^lulja3

----------


## big.soul

> Eh zeripopullit, ke ngaterruar person.Une po mjaftohem me shkollen ketu ne Amerike ,s'kam ndermend me nise shkolle apo kurse adaptimi ne Angli tani.Eshte big.soul qe po kerkon ndihme, jo une.:^lulja3


hey dea 07 ,per cfare ke studju ne shqiperi ti??po te pakten tani je ne usa  dhe po ja del...
zeri i popullit e kish me mua ok fl :buzeqeshje: m adresen e pashe :buzeqeshje: 
thnx guys

----------


## zeripopullit

dea 07

Ndoshta u keqkuptuam por thjeshte po krahasoja procedurat e dy shteteve te ndryshme dhe jam mese mire ne dijeni qe big.soul kerkon te konvertoj diplomen ne Angli

Gjith the mirat

----------


## Flamurtari

Ok me fal per vonesen kjo eshte faqja ku mund te gjesh gjithe inforacionet ose telefonoj ata http://www.gdc-uk.org/Potential+regi...fied+Dentists/ mund te gjesh edhe nje nuemr telefoni aty ti pyesesh, nese erdhe ne angli I expect my root canal treatment free :buzeqeshje:

----------


## big.soul

shum    faleminderit  flamurtar..nga te kemi nga vlora??
of course.. po shumica e dhemballeve kane me shume se 1 kanal keshtu qe jo nj po 2,,3,, 
hahah tung

----------


## mia@

> dea 07
> 
> Ndoshta u keqkuptuam por thjeshte po krahasoja procedurat e dy shteteve te ndryshme dhe jam mese mire ne dijeni qe big.soul kerkon te konvertoj diplomen ne Angli
> 
> Gjith the mirat


Bera shaka,mos e merr seriozisht :Lulja3:

----------

